# تصميم شبكه اطفاء حريق



## اقليدس العرب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الساده الاعضاء المحترمين.....السلام عليكملدينا مستشفى متكونه من عده بنايات متجاوره كل بنايه ذات طابقين وتقع على ضفه نهر كبيرالسؤال كيف نصمم شبكه اطفاء للحريق من ناحيه اقطار الانابيب والهايدرانت وتوزيعها .....الخ من التفاصيل التي لو تكرمتم بعرضها نكون من الشاكرينكما اود ان اسأل عن معادلات تخمين المياه الكافيه حسب مساحه الموقع او عدد الاشخاص وهل اعمل خزان للماء ام ممكن استفيد من النهر شكرا لكم واعتذر على حجم السؤال


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام
-لا داعى لاستخدام شبكة رشاشات نظرا لارتفاع المبنى(طابقين) الا اذا تجاوزت مساحة الطابق المساحة الموضحة بالكود.
-الأقطار لا تقل عن 4 بوصه طبقا للnfpa و طبعا حسبا للحسابات الهيدرليكية(يفضل 6 بوصه)
-يفضل توزيه هيدرانت واحد امام كل بنايه على الا تزيد المسافة بين اى 2 هيدرانت عن 60 متر و يفضل وضع المواسير فوق الارض لتقل تكلفة التشغيل و الصيانة و التنفيذ و خلافه
-يمكن استخدام ماء النهر و لكن يجب استخدام مصافى قابلة للفك والصيانة عند ماخذ المياه
-تخمين كمية المياة لو هتستخدم شبكة هيدرانت فقط , طلمبات 750 جالون/دقيقة هى 200متر مكعب
-


----------



## اقليدس العرب (8 مارس 2014)

هل هناك مرجع للتصميم ممكن الاستفاده منه


----------



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق​*هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق
*


----------



## engineer (16 نوفمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق​*هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق
> *



تم نقل الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

